# What is your best interior mod?



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I've spent loads on the engine and the exterior of the car but not a fat lot on the interior!

What has been your best interior mod?

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Armrest is good, especially with spacer. OSIR orbit is a nice mo and cheap.

Having said all that Leds by far mate. You can do as little or as much as you like I think I now have over 50 

Really adds to the interior. I flicked my 'kill switch' the other night and realised without them it looks quite bland lol


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

So if you had to pick one, what would it be?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I've done a fair few mods to the interior which are shown below, but my first ever interior mod which I bought the same day I picked up the car was the armrest! 8)


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

I want some red leds inside my TT! Naresh, your car looks great, i've just watched your youtube clips!
Would also like the Osir orbit for the gearknob.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Sablet Harnes on pole positions


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Naresh your interior is looking really cool, is that glow wire i can see in your door cards? that looks sweet


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

My favorite ones are these two!! I really love it!!



















Really cool interior Naresh!! I really ike it!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

If any one wants Recaro Pole Positions then please feel free to PM as I can get them 
Slightly cheaper than most


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Charles, yes its glow wire. Been thinking about that mod for a while now and pleased with the results. As always, the photo's don't do it justice and they look far more subtle in real life. I think a shot using a trip and slow shutter speed should sort that.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

Naresh said:


> I've done a fair few mods to the interior which are shown below, but my first ever interior mod which I bought the same day I picked up the car was the armrest! 8)


have you got a write up on these interior lightin mods?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I still want that Start Button sorted soon Naresh!

:roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

My Pole Positions , you feel more part of the car when cornering and pushing the car down the twisty roads . didn't realise how much until i took them out to be painted and put my original drivers seat back in , it felt really bouncy in comparison

Mark


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Naresh said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> Charles, yes its glow wire. Been thinking about that mod for a while now and pleased with the results. As always, the photo's don't do it justice and they look far more subtle in real life. I think a shot using a trip and slow shutter speed should sort that.


How did u manage to secure it to the door, i've had some for ages but cant for the life of me figure out how to attach the stuff


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

an now i want some pole positions [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> My Pole Positions


Seconded


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Arm rest is my choice -- need a little comfort once in a while.


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Ipod interface to original radio, go to have good tunes when you drive.

Had an arm rest in my old TT but the quality of the pad is crap and a let down to the interior and the nice metal work supplied with it.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

robokn said:


> If any one wants Recaro Pole Positions then please feel free to PM as I can get them
> Slightly cheaper than most


how much cheaper


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > My Pole Positions
> ...


Thirded, - not that I've got them in my TT but I can vouch for the seats connecting you to the road. I remember when the bucket seat frame broke on my rally car and I stopped and got out thinking the suspension had broken!


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

What are the pole positions like for comfort? I'd like a set but they are expensive and I'm not sure the boss would find them comfortable....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My best interior mod is my TomTom mount that leaves no trace when unscrewed and folded away safely in my pocket. The position is good for driver and passenger and at night it's great having the bends predicted - a bit like having a navigator. If only I could get a voice that called out the bends "90 left, flat 100 over crest...." etc :wink:


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Where did you get the Tom Tom mount from??? I want one!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's a one off I'm afraid and took me ages to make on a milling machine, lathe, hand cobbling and all.


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

Hopefully on Thursday night my answer will be "Kenwood KVT 522 DVD Heatunit and Bluetooth Kit"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sean.ui said:


> What are the pole positions like for comfort? I'd like a set but they are expensive and I'm not sure the boss would find them comfortable....


They are for comfort once you are in them but they can take a bit of getting in and out of


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

John is that a tomtom One XL?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd love pole positions,but I hav'nt got a recaro sized arse! Now if they did something a bit wider........... :lol: X carlink has been good so far, and i like my DaveG tomtom vent bracket.
cheers
jon


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

1. Rear seat delete - love it as car seems so much bigger inside
2. Sat Nav/Speed detector in the ashtray - very discreet and hidden (and a vent holder as back up/long journeys)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TTThey are for comfort once you are in them but they can take a bit of getting in and out of[/quote said:


> Andy depends on how many pies :lol: :lol:
> 
> And as for price I will pm you a price


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

John-H said:


> My best interior mod is my TomTom mount


ditto


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

feck, those recaros look good..... can you squeeze kids in behind them ??

stu


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

My electric porsche 996 turbo seats  Tip them up at the front and down at the back 

And the armrest works even better with them than the standard seats.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Jas225 said:


> John is that a tomtom One XL?


It's a TomTom One V2 - not the widescreen one, but the previous 4:3 aspect version. To be honest I think the widescreen one would be a bit big in my pocket. The mounting is perhaps the same.

The widescreen one looks like this:


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Any Pics of the Porsche seats??!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

mattwarner said:


> Any Pics of the Porsche seats??!


Out of interest, who is running non standard seats and if non-standard, what have you got?

I'm not sure I could give up the comfort of the heated leather!

:roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

mattwarner said:


> Any Pics of the Porsche seats??!


Couple of phone pics


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> mattwarner said:
> 
> 
> > Any Pics of the Porsche seats??!
> ...


TBH i never had heated leather (early import)  
However I can honestly say I would not trade back for heated seats, the driving position is so much better and adjustable to the mm rather than to the next click on the runner.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> mattwarner said:
> 
> 
> > Any Pics of the Porsche seats??!
> ...


I thought I would miss my heated leather when i fitted the Recaros but I find the alcantera are no were near as cold as the leather and i dont miss the heating


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:



> I thought I would miss my heated leather when i fitted the Recaros but I find the alcantera are no were near as cold as the leather and i dont miss the heating


I agree , the seats hold you in , wrap around you and you don't feel cold at all 

Mark


----------



## the black pearl (Mar 13, 2006)

GOT TO BE THIS ONE

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=126901&p=1326381#p1326381


----------



## heliflint (Oct 30, 2011)

This is the only one I've Seen







2002 TT Coupe


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

The TT mk1 interior is modded in the first place(mho).
The red led/lcd is a throwback even from first intro,and part of the character, I think.
Heated seats take up a huge amount of dash/console space,for what they provide.
Unobtrusive dials /knobs under dash near seats and normal space diverted to ,I dunno mini boost and oil temp gauges/similar would be my ideal.Could lose the hazard warning np as well


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

was said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > My best interior mod is my TomTom mount
> ...


Hi mate, does the tomtom wrk from sitting in the ashtray compartment? You can see it ok while driving etc? Was it a hard mod to do as I really like the look of it.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's mine.



Rear sub


----------



## Nick_S (Feb 21, 2015)

Those seats look fab!


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Nick_S said:


> Those seats look fab!


Thanks, Yes I'm really pleased with how they turned out


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

I did a nice wee sat nav mount here



















My rear delete with a lot of secret storage underneath!!



















Holds loads, and stops it all from moving about and getting under your feet, easy to find as well.

Stevie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old225chap (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi. That's a really neat Sat Nav mount. But how do you manage with the petrol filler?? Moved somewhere else? :?

Mike 225 Coupe (Newbee!!)


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Sat nav just pops out, it's a friction fit,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoor stevie said:


> I did a nice wee sat nav mount here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g-unit (Jan 21, 2012)

Some cool mods in here.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I hate 99% of visual mods away from OEM but I'm impressed by both of these Mr Outdoor Stevie


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Serendipitous said:


> ...Rear sub


Damn, that looks good. Might have to look into something like this.

[smiley=book2.gif]

You made the box yourself I assume?


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Doesn't that big box make the car an MOT fail as the rear seatbelts can't now work?

Not that you'd want to sit in the rear anyway with half the bolster covered.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Sold this a fair while back - but mine was the carbon 997 GT3 RS seats and full custom one piece cage, and all the custom carbon parts too! I do miss this car.





Ignition cowling in real carbon (as all above carbon).




And the car itself.


8)


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

darylbenfield said:


> Sold this a fair while back - but mine was the carbon 997 GT3 RS seats and full custom one piece cage, and all the custom carbon parts too! I do miss this car.


Totally Stunning. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

MrQaud said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > Sold this a fair while back - but mine was the carbon 997 GT3 RS seats and full custom one piece cage, and all the custom carbon parts too! I do miss this car.
> ...


What he said.

Where did you get those seats?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Cheers, sourced them from a Porsche specialist.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Mondo said:


> Serendipitous said:
> 
> 
> > ...Rear sub
> ...


i think hes not going to answer :lol:


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

infidel.uk said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Serendipitous said:
> ...


An audio friend made the box from MDF.
On the rear seat was the next best option as my boot is constantly full up.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

infidel.uk said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Serendipitous said:
> ...


No, he was just getting over his silver envy. :wink:

Serendip', I might see if I can score a spare OSR seat back and maybe fab' up a box for a shallow sub in there. No one sits behind me, abd I too need my boot space. :?


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

That sounds like a good plan. 
I don't know anything about stereo set ups, but assumed you needed a certain minimum volume behind the sub for it to work well?


----------

